# Regulador de intensidad para lampara de velador?



## tesorex (Ago 26, 2008)

tengo una lamparilla que se quemo creo intente arreglarla pero no funciono, entonces estoy queriendo colocar un potenciometro de  500k en serie con la bombilla y asi. solucionar el problema, el potenciometro q usare es el comun que hay, ahora nesesito saber si es correcto lo que estoy por hacer?
ya que el circuito original lleva un diodo, un triac, y un capacitor... Ademas de un potenciometro., pero ya no quiero usar ese circuito? que me recomiendan.


----------



## tesorex (Ago 26, 2008)

aa lo siento
el votaje de entrada es 220 es el de la red electrica. y el bombillo q uso es uno de 100 watts


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola.
El circuito que describes es un Dimmer (llamado también reductor de luz).
Si colocas un potenciómetro de 500K en serie con el foco o bombillo, no vas a obtener lo que deseas.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mabauti (Ago 26, 2008)

se te dañara el pot probablemente.

busca en la red , hay muchos diagramas de dimmers, este te podria servir


----------



## tesorex (Ago 26, 2008)

mmm bueno la verdad... esta muy bueno el diagrama gracias!
pero la verdad como el circuito original es super sencillo, pensaba en solo utilizar el potenciometro, bueno haber si esq alquien tiene un diagrama mas sencillo, o  alguna otra opinion.
saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 26, 2008)

El pote solo no te va a andar.

Para esos casos, lo unico que me parece verdaderamente adecuado es un dimmer como el que te proponen.

Se arma en una placa de 2*3 cm sin problemas.


----------



## tesorex (Ago 26, 2008)

ok muchas gracias. empezare a armarlo, el diagrama del dimmer anterior, sirve para cualquier carga? simpre y cuando sea menor a 1000W no?


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 27, 2008)

Si, para 1000W habria que ver bien las consideraciones sobre el calor que puede llegar a largar el triac. Yo no se si lo presionaria tanto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2008)

tesorex dijo:
			
		

> ok muchas gracias. empezare a armarlo, el diagrama del dimmer anterior, *sirve para cualquier carga?* simpre y cuando sea menor a 1000W no?



*NO*
Te sirve para cargas resistivas (lámparas de filamento), motores tipo universal o transformadores de lámparas dicroicas y alguna que me olvido


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 27, 2008)

ops:

Por "cualquier carga" entendi cualquier valor de carga...

My mistake!

Suerte que hay alguien que no duerme aca jaja


----------

